# One man's trash ...



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

I saw this gazebo frame sticking out of a bin in front of a hire place up the street from work, so asked if I could have it.

I'm guessing it got trashed in the strong winds we had this week. I'm sure that I'll be able to use some of the straight bits for a moving prop in 2016.


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

And 10 minutes later I have a nice pile of metal to use.


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Nice score


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Mark of a true haunter - trash diving


----------



## CreeepyCathy (Mar 28, 2009)

great score!


----------



## ScareRookie (Aug 1, 2008)

Home haunters are a rare breed. We are the only kind of people who can see the true beauty behind another mans trash, and the happiness in creating another mans horror. All done in great fun for everyone. I love being a home haunter.


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

This week's score was 4 older model BMW car doors off Gumtree (like eBay but free).

Why car doors I hear you ask? Because they had electric windows of course!

Picked them up Monday afternoon (just a few mins from work) and took the motors and drive gears out this morning.

Now, what to use them for....


----------



## djgra79 (Oct 11, 2015)

Hmm... I have an old gazebo I was looking to get rid of. Now I might just keep it...!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Nice repurposing.....some people call it being thrifty and frugal and ingenuitive....others....(I won't name, names) call it hoarding.... I call it building up your haunt stash. (potatoes, pOtotoes):googly:


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

You know your a true haunter when you know the trash pick-up day in your area and go "shopping at curbbies" the night before.


----------



## David_AVD (Nov 9, 2012)

Today's find was wood from a ride-on mower pallet. The local Honda shop sometimes leaves stuff out the front and has told me I'm always welcome to it. 

I've already turned it into a basic frame to attach some hessian to, so I can partly enclose my front patio for Halloween this year.


----------

